# How Is Your GSD With Strangers?



## Jusdy (Mar 14, 2014)

Ignore this thread. I did it wrong.


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

I honestly am confused as to her reaction to strangers. Took her to the vet yesterday and she acted like she was going to die if people didn't love on her. Then we went to pet supermarket (for the first time since she was tiny and I could hold her) and she went nuts when we walked in. Hackles up barking and lunging at the the associates up front. Obviously we don't go many places. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

i just wish there was some juice in my house. nothing to drink but beer. wish there was some fruit punch or something. i'm dying of thirst.


----------

